# Grunt Tubes



## ghost1066 (Jul 30, 2015)

It is getting to be that time of year so I got out in the shop and turned a couple of new grunt tubes. Both have stippled areas just to have something different. One is ABW and Jatoba which was going to have the Jatoba at each end but it was fighting so I used one piece in the center instead. The other is a nice piece of walnut.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yea. I like those

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2015)

Great work Tommy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 31, 2015)

How long are they


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 31, 2015)

daugher12 said:


> How long are they



The walnut is 7" and the ABW is 6 1/4"


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks Tommy, those look sweet! What did you use to do the stippling. It takes them up another notch IMHO.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Good looking calls Tommy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 31, 2015)

daugher12 said:


> Thanks Tommy, those look sweet! What did you use to do the stippling. It takes them up another notch IMHO.



That is simple Dremel and a diamond burr. Takes a minute or two for each band and then lightly sand. The walnut sands so easy I can see I over did it a bit so the next stippling will be deeper.


----------



## daugher12 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks! They do look really good.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2015)

The stippling adds dimension, and gives the grunts character. I like it! Chuck


----------

